# Any other GSD's like TV?!



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is Wolf watching TV...You can't see the TV in the 1st photo- but she is totally into the show!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yup, Varik watches quite a bit of TV upon occasion. Funniest thing is there is now something that will ALWAYS make him pop his head up if asleep, or come in from another room --- the GEICO commercial that says "words do hurt". For some reason as soon as the woman cries "Jessie!" Varik stops what he's doing and watches that commercial ... not any other GEICO commercials .. just that one.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

That is absolutely hilarious!  Now when I see that commercial all I will think about is Varik!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Haha Wolf has got an intense face on watching TV! Ruger doesn't sit still long enough


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I had an owner who had to have major knee/leg surgery because her leg would twist 180 degrees out of normal.
Her recoup time was extensive and she and the dog would hang out together on the couch watching TV.

She said that no matter where the dog was in the house or what he was doing with another family member the moment the -- bad boys bad boys whatcha' gonna do theme song of "Cops" came on the dog would run and fixate on the TV screen , intensely focused on the show.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

My GSD's have never even so much as noticed the tv..

No matter what was on.

I even put a video of them running in the park and dogs barking... 
Still nothing.

Background noise to them.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Cute! Dixie will watch TV sometimes, but not all that often does she lounge and watch it lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo the GSD loves K9 Cops



Brennan is more of a Disney channel kinda dog...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow likes to watch TV, and eat popcorn. I recorded her watching Underworld one night and last week she was watching Riddick. She does not like any of the Amish shows, I don't know why but she growls at the TV when they come on. We also discovered last weekend that she likes soccer, sadly for her I do not.


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

LOL so cute Kaia looks at the t.v. occasionally if it makes a noise that gets her interested but is otherwise oblivious to it.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

HAHA llombardo- those are great pictures!

I'll have to see what Wolf does when she hears the "Cops" song!

Oh, and Wolf loves sirens- anytime there is a siren on TV she gets amped!


----------



## Graychamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Yep, Emma has been watching TV since being a little pup. Now she'll actually follow the people as the move on the screen.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine does, runs up to the TV and bumps it every time he sees a dog or pretty much any animal. He whines, looks behind the TV, then settles down. Watch Westminster and poor guy kept running to the TV every time the dogs ran around the ring. Had to shut it off...


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Mine does, runs up to the TV and bumps it every time he sees a dog or pretty much any animal. He whines, looks behind the TV, then settles down. Watch Westminster and poor guy kept running to the TV every time the dogs ran around the ring. Had to shut it off...


Bleh... I can see how this can be a problem... lol

But I want to see my dog do this. Just so I can laugh..
HAhaha

My dogs are seriously oblivious to the TV set...

I just don't understand it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sometimes but rarely do any of my animals pay attention. They don't respond to doorbells, barking, etc from the tv :shrug:


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I played a youtube video of a white shepherd howling on my tv in order to get my dog to howl..but other than that he doesn't pay much attention


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

B'Elanna seems to enjoy watching my husband and son play video games. She's not necessarily interested in normal human-filled television yet, but this video game they play must be more interesting


----------



## jj1987 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine will watch tv for a while as long as there's a noise to grab their attention to it at first.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Hoby's reaction*

Hoby notices the TV when there is a lot of movement with different sound changes. He should have been an owl the way he tilts his head. I have a great sound system in my home... Finding ourselves snowed in and cold bound we wound up looking for something to watch and decided on the movie John Wick starring Keanu Reeves. In the beginning the movie has a brutal kill scene of a squealing helpless Beagle puppy. The tortured puppy screams took Hoby away from eating. His body stiffened and he started growling as the scene intensified. The final death blow with a pipe sent Hoby into a howl with a pitch I had never heard from him before. It sent chills right through us.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona occasional looks at the tv. I don't think she understands it. I watch k9 cops all the time. I try to get her engaged while watching it. But she is ehhh. She does watch me watching tv.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

For the life of me I can't get Wolf to howl! I have played the youtube videos and all she does is search around the house for a dog!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage gets _fixated_ on the TV, and barks like crazy when dogs, cats, horses, birds, fish appear on the screen. Now she's expanded to animated animals too. Argh. It's so obnoxious. She's banned from the room whenever I want to watch a dog show. Basketball seems to puzzle her, and will stare at the TV while I'm watching the Thunder play. When she was a lot younger, I walked in the room and found her just glued to some program about a serial killer. I turned it off. No telling what was sinking into her little brain! 

My Siamese kitten, Pi, loves it when I watch basketball. I yell "down in front" a lot, LOL.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja watched Westminster online with me on our flat screen TV. Sometimes she would actually walk over to the screen and try to smell the dogs. She is in season, poor dog .


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

haha! Such personalities


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

My fiance's dog is a TV junkie...she'll watch anything, but seems more partial to nature shows and sports. Yesterday, we watched Lucy, Grown Ups 2 and Yes Man and she watched each and every one with us, toy in mouth as usual. He showed me a picture of her today, and she was laying down and watching TV, and had the nerve to have her back and head reclining back against the coffee table...lol.
I have a half-sister of hers who couldn't care less about television. Doesn't even look up when dogs are barking.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Apollo only likes shark shows. He was very happy on Shark Week. He left me alone and sat on the couch, just watching sharks eat stuff.

Oh, and he also loves the video "german shepherd doesn't want to leave the lake" or something like that. He always talks along with the german shepherd in the lake.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

royals17 said:


> Apollo only likes shark shows. He was very happy on Shark Week. He left me alone and sat on the couch, just watching sharks eat stuff.
> 
> Oh, and he also loves the video "german shepherd doesn't want to leave the lake" or something like that. He always talks along with the german shepherd in the lake.



I love this.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogart has always loved to watch tv, so far Willow is not that interested. Here he is watching Dog Whisperer and some other how that I can't remember...


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> I love this.


Apollo does too.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Great stories!!! 

Bogart is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched a movie last night called Dancer and the Dame. dame was a GSD police dog named Princess, whose handler was killed in line of duty. Princess was sad and Fiona watched the show for 5 minutes when princess was whining when new handler washed old handler's scent off her baby. Also watch K9 cops, but she was not interested at all.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Koda usually sleeps when we watch tv, though he will occasionally enjoy The Walking Dead. He seems to really like that.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Dancer and the Dame and the Walking Dead! :laugh:

Wolf likes it all, even the boring stuff, but she also loves noise - so this may be why!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The keys on the remote are too close together for my shepherd's paws so she doesn't get to watch what she wants.

SuperG


----------

